# La Vuelta a Espana *Spoiler*



## rich p (31 Jul 2018)

Last GT of the year, then the Worlds, then oblivion till 2019.

Apart from the Tour of Poland of course.

I just read this...http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horner-set-for-vuelta-a-colombia-with-team-illuminate/

and thought the old farker was making a wildcard comeback until my reading glasses kicked in.

Movistar are apparently using the three-pronged attack that failed so dismally in the TDF. Will they never learn?
Sky leader discussed elsewhere and still a moot point.
Pinot, Nibali, Porte all got some motivation.
Culd be good 'un. Wide open.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Last GT of the year, then the Worlds, then oblivion till 2019.
> 
> Apart from the Tour of Poland of course.
> 
> ...



Almost always better than the French offering.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Pinot, Nibali, Porte all got some motivation.



And don’t forget Uran and Simon Yates.


----------



## Va Va Froome (1 Aug 2018)

I just wish Movistar would pick one and back him...

Their tour idea was awful in practice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Last GT of the year, then the Worlds, then oblivion till 2019.
> 
> Apart from the Tour of Poland of course.



And Lombardia in October


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2018)

Kwiat seems to be taking the massive T d Pologne seriously so I suspect he won't be the main man for Sky's Vuelta?


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2018)

Both Yates boys are going to race now, with Adam in support of Simon


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2018)

If anyone is going to stage one and fancies a beer let me know, I'll meet you in malaga.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2018)

I suppose if @rich p was going to make a spelling error in the thread title it should have been sp*olé*r


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2018)

Was reading Sepp Kuss is making his debut at the vuelta for Lotto.I didn't see any of the Utah race but he was meant to be pretty impressive.Id presume he'd be riding for Bennet as team leader ?


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Was reading Sepp Kuss is making his debut at the vuelta for Lotto.I didn't see any of the Utah race but he was meant to be pretty impressive.Id presume he'd be riding for Bennet as team leader ?


He was pretty amazing, albeit in a lower quality field. His name was new to me but the way he just ride away from his attackers was impressive.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2018)

Never really knew him myseIf,read maybe Tony Martin was off to lotto too ?


----------



## mjr (14 Aug 2018)

When is it?


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Was reading Sepp Kuss is making his debut at the vuelta for Lotto.I didn't see any of the Utah race but he was meant to be pretty impressive.Id presume he'd be riding for Bennet as team leader ?


I would have thought that Kruijswijk would be their main GC man.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> I would have thought that Kruijswijk would be their main GC man.


Kruijswijk and Bennet have been announced as co-leaders in reports like https://www.roadcycling.co.nz/kruijswijk-bennett-lead-lottonl-jumbo-at-vuelta-2018/ but previously Kruijswijk was announced as concentrating on the Tour like http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kruijswijk-to-focus-on-tour-de-france-in-2018/ so I suspect he may be a decoy to prevent Bennett having to do all the pre-race media alone.


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2018)

Thanks @mjr


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Aug 2018)

This has the makings of a great tour..


----------



## mjr (23 Aug 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> This has the makings of a great tour..


Well, that's jinxed it!


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Aug 2018)

I noticed a few teams are not riding with a full squads so it looks like they are going for a podium finish only?


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> I noticed a few teams are not riding with a full squads



Really? Where are you getting this information? There's no official start list on the Vuelta website yet.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Aug 2018)

Off the internet?


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> Off the internet?



Oh, well it must be true then.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Aug 2018)

Sorry guys just went into my history and I was reading somthing else.. DOH..


----------



## brommers (23 Aug 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> I noticed a few teams are not riding with a full squads so it looks like they are going for a podium finish only?


https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-a-espana/2018/startlist


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-a-espana/2018/startlist


Thanks for that.

I've just applied the '_Have I heard of them_' test to the list of riders and there are an awful lot that I _have _heard of, so it looks like there should be some great racing to enjoy. PVR set to stun!


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2018)

Time Trial start list and times (subtract 1 hour for GMT)
https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-2018-stage-one-time-trial-start-times-392069


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Aug 2018)

I see Nacer Bouhanni is riding a big race for him I think?


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

Boon 51 said:


> I see Nacer Bouhanni is riding a big race for him I think?



plenty of opportunity for some serious sulking then from boohoohani


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2018)

Kwiat looking good but Dennis will surely pip him?


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

5 seconds up for dennis at the split


----------



## Apollonius (25 Aug 2018)

Kwiatkowski already 39 seconds up on De la Crux. Is he making a point?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

Apollonius said:


> Kwiatkowski already 39 seconds up on De la Crux. Is he making a point?


That he's a faster TTer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

What happened to Porte? I dozed off on the sofa early on and missed it all. I see he finished 51 seconds down in 97th, did he come off or is he just shite now?


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

Hes "ill" apparently , probably because I picked him for my wild card (what the feck was I thinking)


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> What happened to Porte? I dozed off on the sofa early on and missed it all. I see he finished 51 seconds down in 97th, did he come off or is he just shite now?



From what I heard his shite was of the loose variety, I am surprised he managed to get on a bike at all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> From what I heard his shite was of the loose variety, I am surprised he managed to get on a bike at all.


He should have just stuck a cap in his shorts, aka "doing a Lemond..." 

Maybe a bit less convenient with today's compulsory helmets


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2018)

Carlton Kirby thinks it's all over after a farking prologue of 8km. He's such a dickhead.
I know you knew that!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2018)

I'm hoping BMC have remembered to bring the Imodium

He's a bunch of seconds down on main contenders (except Kwia) so if he can survive week 1 he should be ok


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm hoping BMC have remembered to bring the Imodium
> 
> He's a bunch of seconds down on main contenders (except Kwia) so if he can survive week 1 he should be ok


He'll find another way to DNF, Nick.
"Please Sir, the dog ate my pedals"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2018)

He's a great big dopey twat, but I love Valverde. 

A bad day for a few top names today; a hard stage.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Aug 2018)

No sign of Porte nor Sagan in the results.

Edit - They have just turned up in the results. 13 and a half minutes down. Sagan not recovered and Porte out of it.


----------



## mjr (26 Aug 2018)

Eurosport seem to have decided not to include the podiums or even the GC caption in their highlights show.  It's like they've given up and just expect us all to watch this one on ITV4 or similar national broadcasters.


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2018)

Great stage. I enjoyed that - all-action stuff.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

Kwiatkowski sounds like a toy speaking


----------



## Apollonius (27 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Kwiatkowski sounds like a toy speaking


I expect I would sound odd if I attempted to speak Polish. But I don't have a single word of the language.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2018)

Apollonius said:


> I expect I would sound odd if I attempted to speak Polish. But I don't have a single word of the language.


Here's your first then - _Polski_!


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2018)

Zloty


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2018)

I saw Kwiat in the Tour of Po;and and although he won it, he looked pretty close to the limit a few times. 
I can't help thinking that he may have been into the red too much lately after his super-dom efforts in the Tour to be a serious GC contender here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I saw Kwiat in the Tour of Po;and and although he won it, he looked pretty close to the limit a few times.
> I can't help thinking that he may have been into the red too much lately after his super-dom efforts in the Tour to be a serious GC contender here.


Won't that depend on the support he gets? He usually *is* the support and has to go into the red for the GC contender. With good support he can marshal his efforts.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Won't that depend on the support he gets? He usually *is* the support and has to go into the red for the GC contender. With good support he can marshal his efforts.


I think he's capable of winning one of these but I just think that he's depleted his resources too much lately to be a serious contender at the sharp end.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I think he's capable of winning one of these but I just think that he's depleted his resources too much lately to be a serious contender at the sharp end.


I really hope he can last the three weeks but it's a big ask I think.Hes a great rider but it seems a risky strategy to go "all out" so early.


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2018)

Viviani looks good in the national champs jersey, doesn't he?


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Viviani looks good in the national champs jersey, doesn't he?


He does. Might get one to wear whilst huffing and puffing up the hills here


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I think he's capable of winning one of these but I just think that he's depleted his resources too much lately to be a serious contender at the sharp end.



He's in Sky so yes, he's capable of winning. But, a bit like Thomas, has never "raced" for three weeks. Does anyone know whether Kwiao has any form for large mountain top finishes? He can do 20 minute climbs (Volta a Algarve has a few 20 minute efforts) but what about those hour long ones, which essentially mnake or break a GC contender.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> My only memory of Kwiat as a contender rather than a domestique was his final (?) season at Quickstep when he featured heavily in the GC in the first week or so including when it was quite hilly. But when they hit the big mountains he disappeared without trace. That was, of course, before he went to Sky and they sprinkled magic sky dust on him.



I seem to recall that, yes. Also I'm sure he was a Sky GCer in the Giro in his early days and the same thing happened? My gut feel is he's a Valverde/Alaphilippe type rider.


----------



## KneesUp (28 Aug 2018)

Michał Kwiatkowski

(for copying and pasting purposes)


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2018)

Ben King takes today's stage from the break.
Dimension Data's fist WT win of the year!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2018)

Im glad King won that today,Stalnov did feck all to help either of them.Strange tactics especially riding side by side up the climb.


----------



## PpPete (28 Aug 2018)

And Yates, Simon pulls back his TT deficit on the other GC contenders. If he has taken whatever necessary lessons from his Giro, and maybe avoid taking the red jersey and the pressures that go with it for a little while longer.....

Wonder what odds you could have got back at the start of the year on on three different Brits winning the three GTs ?


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2018)

It was odd that Kwiat didn't try to stay with Yates unless he just couldn't.
ValvPiti tried to attack but wasn't strong enough and Kwiat seemed to just mark him which is weird as there is little chance of him being a GC threat...

...IMHO!

Despite him being Marmy's latest heartthrob.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/kwiato/status/1034494083325198336?s=19

I reckon it was just about limiting his losses today.Theres a long way to go and the Sky train looked under pressure today.Rare you see the leader left to his own devices like Kwiatowski was at the end of the stage today


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> ValvPiti tried to attack but wasn't strong enough...


That would be soon after the (ITV4) commentator had said that ValvPiti/Valverde was too old to have GC ambitions and would be devoting his efforts to riding for Quintana!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2018)

Just spotted on twitter that forum favourite BooHooHanni got a 30 seconds penalty and a fine after insulting his DS, Jean-Luc Jonrond, and punching the team car.

He's a cock.


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2018)

How far is Molard going to be able to keep red?


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2018)

Till we get to a big hill probably. Stage 9?


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just spotted on twitter that forum favourite BooHooHanni got a 30 seconds penalty and a fine after insulting his DS, Jean-Luc Jonrond, and punching the team car.
> 
> He's a cock.



He really is an utter bell end


----------



## T4tomo (30 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> How far is Molard going to be able to keep red?


Until someone attacks on a climb. Good tactic from Sky to let him have it, they can rest up during the next few stages.

Hoping Yates can control his urges to attack everything everywhere, unlike at the Giro


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just spotted on twitter that forum favourite BooHooHanni got a 30 seconds penalty and a fine after insulting his DS, Jean-Luc Jonrond, and punching the team car.
> 
> He's a cock.


7 minutes behind the groupetto anyway and I'm sure he's well paid, so neither punishment will trouble him. They should do a more punishing punishment, like make him ride the next sprint stage in a clown wig.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Just spotted on twitter that forum favourite BooHooHanni got a 30 seconds penalty and a fine after insulting his DS, Jean-Luc Jonrond, and punching the team car.
> 
> He's a cock.


I like him. I bet he's good on a night out, unlike most of the pro peleton 

I reckon deGent would be a laugh over a few beers too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I like him. I bet he's good on a night out, unlike most of the pro peleton
> 
> I reckon deGent would be a laugh over a few beers too.


He'd be fine until someone looked at him or told him his shoes were shite. Then it would be a rammy.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I like him. I bet he's good on a night out, unlike most of the pro peleton
> 
> I reckon deGent would be a laugh over a few beers too.


Can me and Gianni come too ?


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2018)

De Gent would be a nightmare keeping in the group buying rounds. After the first round was bought, he’d finish his beer first, then head off to the bar to buy one for himself. We’d finally catch up by the end of the evening (usually), but would be tricky to work out if he’d contributed his fair share.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2018)

BrumJim said:


> De Gent would be a nightmare keeping in the group buying rounds. After the first round was bought, he’d finish his beer first, then head off to the bar to buy one for himself. We’d finally catch up by the end of the evening (usually), but would be tricky to work out if he’d contributed his fair share.


Whereas with Bouhanni you wouldn't see him all evening, only to see him neck several pints at last orders, generally bought by someone else


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Whereas with Bouhanni you wouldn't see him all evening, only to see him neck several pints at last orders, generally bought by someone else



all while moaning that it was someone elses fault


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2018)

Then getting into a fight and breaking his hand...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

Poor Nacer...


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2018)

Whereas Valverde would keep disappearing to find his “mate”, and coming back some time later looking rather shifty.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

dirty bertie would still be in the restaurant ordering "another steak"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

Everyone telling Geraint to give it a rest with his fecking Welsh singing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

Froome not sure if he wants to be in the current pub where he has been a regular all his life or move to the new upmarket gastro pub in another town


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Froome not sure if he wants to be in the current pub where he has been a regular all his life or move to the new upmarket gastro pub in another town



while his wife is on twitter slagging of wiggins for being a piss head


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

Ritchie porte would trip over the step on the way in to the pub , breaking multiple bones


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2018)

Kirienka....he'd be the one always finishing his pint first and putting pressure on everyone in the round to drink faster. Only to blow up spectacularly 7 pints in and have to be carried out of the pub


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

everyone will think simon yates has drunk twenty pints at the end of the night, unaware that when he went to the loo after ten pints adam took his place and drunk another ten


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Froome not sure if he wants to be in the current pub where he has been a regular all his life or move to the new upmarket gastro pub in another town



He's OK, he's just sitting quietly in the corner with his Campari and lemon, surrounded by his bodyguards who he keeps sending to the bar at regular intervals before charging off and leaving them all behind when they ring for last orders.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> He's OK, he's just sitting quietly in the corner with his Campari and lemon, surrounded by his bodyguards who he keeps sending to the bar at regular intervals before charging off and leaving them all behind when they ring for last orders.


Staring all the time at his beer mat, and knocking over other people’s drinks with his long, gangly arms.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

From today's race centre on lavuelta.es

Stéphane Rossetto (Cofidis) hopes Nacer Bouhanni can shine in the sprint today: “Yesterday was the kind of stage we’re used to seeing at La Vuelta, fighting for one hour, one hour and a half, and then 20-30 riders break away but don’t work well together. I was following De Marchi when he accelerated and I figured ‘let’s go’. We pushed really hard, I gave a lot… In a good day, I could have kept up to the finish. Next time, I’ll ride more conservatice. Today is a stage for Nacer (Bouhanni). He will have to pay attention to the wind. Viviani is the stronger but Nacer knows how to maneuver to beat him. With Nacer, expect anything. He is able to win.”


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2018)

The break is under control today.


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2018)

Richie Porte is on a sunny training ride out front


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> From today's race centre on lavuelta.es
> 
> Stéphane Rossetto (Cofidis) hopes Nacer Bouhanni can shine in the sprint today: “Yesterday was the kind of stage we’re used to seeing at La Vuelta, fighting for one hour, one hour and a half, and then 20-30 riders break away but don’t work well together. I was following De Marchi when he accelerated and I figured ‘let’s go’. We pushed really hard, I gave a lot… In a good day, I could have kept up to the finish. Next time, I’ll ride more conservatice. Today is a stage for Nacer (Bouhanni). He will have to pay attention to the wind. Viviani is the stronger but Nacer knows how to maneuver to beat him. With Nacer, expect anything. He is able to win.”


I might agree with "expect anything" bit not so much with the "he is able to win"


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2018)

I'm pretty sure I saw Cesar Romero handing out bottles for Bora just now...


----------



## rich p (30 Aug 2018)

STFU, CK


----------



## smutchin (30 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw Cesar Romero handing out bottles for Bora just now...
> 
> View attachment 427593



@Pro Tour Punditry, I think this means @rich p is playing his Joker.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

unbelievable there was no penant man to mark those bollards


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

No No No not boohoohani


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I might agree with "expect anything" bit not so much with the "he is able to win"


Ill eat my words !


----------



## BrumJim (30 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I might agree with "expect anything" bit not so much with the "he is able to win"


Ha ha ha ha! ;-)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

A perfect end to the bantz, well done Nacer, you gloriously mental bellend


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> A perfect end to the bantz, well done Nacer, you gloriously mental bellend


Nacer is my farking hero.

That is all


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> unbelievable there was no penant man to mark those bollards


No point having a marshal around a blind corner. The bollards should have been lifted.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2018)

I agree they should have been lifted, they could have placed a marshall just before the corner and one at the bollards


----------



## Bollo (30 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bouhanni punches the air ... Typical


That gassy bastard had it coming!


----------



## Bollo (30 Aug 2018)

I bailed out of the coverage at 30km to squeeze a ride in as I expected a bit of a by-the-numbers sprint finish but the crash at 19km? really mixed things up. QS and Viviani made a proper gubbins of the run-in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

Cofidis victory party tonight


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2018)

I've struggled to really get into the Vuelta this year.Found it a tad boring so far.


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I've struggled to really get into the Vuelta this year.Found it a tad boring so far.


Yep, but maybe it's a slow burner. It needs to get past this phoney war and onto stage 9. There's a lot of transition stage feel so far crossing bleak and barren terrain.


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2018)

bloody hell theres a few getting caught out with 8km to go , including Kwiatkowski


----------



## Bollo (31 Aug 2018)

Every time a French rider gives an interview in English, Bernard Hinault kills a kitten.

Very odd last 20.


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> bloody hell theres a few getting caught out with 8km to go , including Kwiatkowski


Yates and Martin particularly uncomplimentary about it, accusing the organisers of wanting crashes for TV.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Yates and Martin particularly uncomplimentary about it, accusing the organisers of wanting crashes for TV.


Nobbers


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2018)

Something I've just noted. We are going into stage 8 without a single retirement - when did that last happen in a Grand Tour?


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Something I've just noted. We are going into stage 8 without a single retirement - when did that last happen in a Grand Tour?



yeah, porte is normally gone by now


----------



## Albrey (1 Sep 2018)

Was it just me or did Eurosports live coverage stop with 10km to go?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Something I've just noted. We are going into stage 8 without a single retirement - when did that last happen in a Grand Tour?


Lammertink was a DNS today. Maybe the route is too easy?


----------



## brommers (2 Sep 2018)

Albrey said:


> Was it just me or did Eurosports live coverage stop with 10km to go?


Didn't watch yesterday, but on Friday I was watching and they went for ad break and when they came back the stage had finished.


----------



## philk56 (2 Sep 2018)

Sagan rode across from one side to another at the close yesterday when there didn't seem any need to. He could easily have clipped Valverde. Not sure how he got away with it, it didn't seem to have even been commented on.


----------



## mjr (2 Sep 2018)

philk56 said:


> Sagan rode across from one side to another at the close yesterday when there didn't seem any need to. He could easily have clipped Valverde. Not sure how he got away with it, it didn't seem to have even been commented on.


The road curved. Valves went from left to right to left as he moved through the pack. Sagan just followed the white line IMO but that did mean he was moving right in front of a Valves moving left so it did get a bit close to clipping, which was mentioned on ITV highlights.


----------



## Albrey (2 Sep 2018)

Eurosport did actually respond to my complaint, and apologise.... which is something!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2018)

I think I probably post this every year, so I may as well do it this year as well.

Spain is a desolate country.


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2018)

Yates in red. 
What chance 3 separate UK winners in all 3 grand tours?


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2018)

Looking at stage 11 on Wednesday, I think this could be really exciting. Hardly any flat sections (actually none) and loads of unclassified climbs. Breakaway stage for the classics guys?


----------



## hoopdriver (4 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I think I probably post this every year, so I may as well do it this year as well.
> 
> Spain is a desolate country.


There’s a reason they filmed spaghetti westerns there.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2018)

*Dan Martin*‏Verified account @*DanMartin86* 19h19 hours ago
From @*lavuelta* to the biggest challenge of my life. Hard to explain the mixed emotions leaving my @*TeamUAEAbuDhabi* boys behind but my teammate for life @*JessMartin_7* needs me now as we set off on the most exciting adventure we could ever have imagined. 1/2

118 replies . 85 retweets 2,453 likes

Twin girls on the way.


----------



## Bollo (6 Sep 2018)

Today's stage was watchable, so I did. There's one commissaire that should have gone to SpecSavers.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2018)

I


roadrash said:


> *Dan Martin*‏Verified account @*DanMartin86* 19h19 hours ago
> From @*lavuelta* to the biggest challenge of my life. Hard to explain the mixed emotions leaving my @*TeamUAEAbuDhabi* boys behind but my teammate for life @*JessMartin_7* needs me now as we set off on the most exciting adventure we could ever have imagined. 1/2
> 
> 118 replies . 85 retweets 2,453 likes
> ...


I hope the selfish bastard knows that some may have picked him in pro punditry...


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I
> 
> I hope the selfish bastard knows that some may have picked him in pro punditry...


Only those without the finger on the pulse


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I
> 
> I hope the selfish bastard knows that some may have picked him in pro punditry...



myself included , I think I may tell him hes a nobber ,on twitter


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Only those without the finger on the pulse


You've got a pulse? You kept that well hidden...


----------



## mjr (6 Sep 2018)

Bollo said:


> Today's stage was watchable, so I did. There's one commissaire that should have gone to SpecSavers.


This Vuelta is just a poor reenactment of The Women's Tour of Britain from a year ot two ago.


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2018)

Boohoohani gone home ill.....oh dear, how sad, never mind..


----------



## Bollo (7 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> Boohoohani gone home ill.....oh dear, how sad, never mind..


How can they tell?


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2018)

Kelly just said Quintana can be very 'performant'


----------



## Bollo (7 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Kelly just said Quintana can be very 'performant'


*Shudder*

That's a non-word that you hear quite a lot in software engineering. I prefer the more plain-English "not shite".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

FFS, I picked that nobber Rodriguez a couple of time in punditry and shipped him out for today's "my 3 climbers" to be replaced by Jan Hirt for today's stage as he'd been rubbish!


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> FFS, I picked that nobber Rodriguez a couple of time in punditry and shipped him out for today's "my 3 climbers" to be replaced by Jan Hirt for today's stage as he'd been rubbish!



All three of my punditry picks were in the break. All three were good climbers. Result? Nothing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> All three of my punditry picks were in the break. All three were good climbers. Result? Nothing


I got 4th but kicking myself for changing him after deciding earlier that I would stick with the same 3 picks as my breakaways


----------



## smutchin (7 Sep 2018)

I’ve not watched any of the race so far, been too busy, but I just checked the results and... WTAF? A Cofidis rider leading a GT?


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> FFS, I picked that nobber Rodriguez a couple of time in punditry and shipped him out for today's "my 3 climbers" to be replaced by Jan Hirt for today's stage as he'd been rubbish!


So does Rodriguez need to thank someone for his extra low gear selection or did Majka and Teuns have lower gears they weren't using for some reason?


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2018)

It would be nice to see the GC men battling each other for the stage win.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> It would be nice to see the GC men battling each other for the stage win.


Unlike (cos I'm punditing a breakaway day)


----------



## Beebo (9 Sep 2018)

Just watched the highlights. Yates looked very cool and calm. 
Can he hang on for another week?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2018)

I'm going to become an academic so I can try my luck on academic singles; I'd need to get a divorce as well, obvs.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2018)

That was quite good.


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2018)

Great racing. Enjoyed it.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2018)

Quintana rides like a tit


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Quintana rides like a tit


Makes you wonder if Movistar should have gone all out for Valverde.Almost feel sorry for Quintana,i feel like hes got the legs for it but not the head ?


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Makes you wonder if Movistar should have gone all out for Valverde.Almost feel sorry for Quintana,i feel like hes got the legs for it but not the head ?


I'm not so sure. When he did finally run out of teammates and need to ride himself, it seemed like his legs weren't really there so all his talk in interviews at the start was a huge bluff. If that's true, yesterday was a very good day for him!


----------



## cisamcgu (10 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> I'm not so sure. When he did finally run out of teammates and need to ride himself, it seemed like his legs weren't really there so all his talk in interviews at the start was a huge bluff. If that's true, yesterday was a very good day for him!


When climbing a steep hill, like yesterday, do teammates really help or is it mostly psychology like - "I have a friend, the other riders don't..." ? They don't seem to be going fast enough for drafting to have any huge effect


----------



## mjr (10 Sep 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> When climbing a steep hill, like yesterday, do teammates really help or is it mostly psychology like - "I have a friend, the other riders don't..." ? They don't seem to be going fast enough for drafting to have any huge effect


Yesterday's hill had a couple of slight downhills where drafting may have helped, but it looks like it's as much help for pacing, plus if a teammate (Vala) is one of the ones people want to gain time on, if he catches an attack, the attack may pause before attacking again and that gives Quintana an easier chance to catch back on.

The other aspect is pacing. If teammates are on the front of a group, watching the power output and meaning any attacker has to "go into the red" for longer to overtake them, then the team leader can ride slightly further back and see attacks coming, choosing whether to go with it or try to let the train run them down.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2018)

I hope Yatesy doesn't have a día sin


----------



## 400bhp (11 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Makes you wonder if Movistar should have gone all out for Valverde.Almost feel sorry for Quintana,i feel like hes got the legs for it but not the head ?



I agree, Quintana's head has gone. The only thing which I can think it's not this is that he has such a poker face it's hard to see how much he's hurting. He threw away the win on Saturday.

Valpiti will win the Vuelta.


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2018)

400bhp said:


> Valpiti will win the Vuelta.



An ageing ex-doper winning the Vuelta... that'll be a nice change from the norm.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2018)

If Quintana and Valverde get their heads together you'd think one of them would take it ? A lot resting on today's time trial I guess.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2018)

In recent years ValvPiti has been blown away on the bigger mountains in GTs but he's still in there in this race. Either he's on the juice or this race is a step below.
I'm going for the latter version but it's really still open for anyone to take if they've anything left at the end of the week. I hope it's Yates, and without wishing to stymie him, he looks like he might have something in reserve and is holding back after the Giro fiasco.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> In recent years ValvPiti has been blown away on the bigger mountains in GTs but he's still in there in this race. Either he's on the juice or this race is a step below.
> I'm going for the latter version but it's really still open for anyone to take if they've anything left at the end of the week. I hope it's Yates, and without wishing to stymie him, he looks like he might have something in reserve and is holding back after the Giro fiasco.


No team Sky ? To a certain extent I think it's not been as hard a Vuelta yet...still more to come I hope.Should be close enough I though.I agree Yates looking good still,and for his sake I hope he wins.Just can't stand him being interviewed !


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> For a change, Pinot undisappointing



Back to business as usual today.


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2018)

Simon Yates has obviously worked on his time trialling - he even put time on his main rivals.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Simon Yates has obviously worked on his time trialling - he even put time on his main rivals.



He showed he's improved a lot since last year at the Giro TT.

He's now much of a muchness with most of the climbers.

Valpiti did well yesterday to pull some time back on the back half of the course. At one point he looked like he was going to be a fair way off Yates.


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Sep 2018)

I wonder if Yates put too much into yesterday and will suffer today on an undulating course with plenty of opportunity for attacks.


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 Sep 2018)

I don't think he completely buried himself yesterday, next few days should be exciting!


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> mildly lumpy



Wouldn't surprise me if the Vuelta organisers officially classed it as a flat stage.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2018)

I dont want to jinx him but Enriq Mas looks like the real deal !


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I dont want to jinx him but Enriq Mas looks like the real deal !



Early days yet, but yes I agree he has some serious GT potential.


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2018)

That's a big breakaway group with some firepower in it, theuns, fraile, zakarin, Nibali , mollema ,among others,...…………. I think that's my punditry picks fecked


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2018)

nasty crash for Aru


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2018)

Quite enjoying seeing the state of the riders crossing the line - well and truly cooked, as they should be after that kind of effort. 

Apart from the ageing ex-doper making it look like a walk in the park at the end there.


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I dont want to jinx him but Enriq Mas looks like the real deal !



And again today.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2018)

What happened to the Valverde who used to fade on the longer climbs. Not following the profile but I'm presuming it's not been high enough. Or something else.....


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2018)

Another bad day at the office for Quintana, as noted above a certain mr Valverde made it look like a breeze by comparison taking half a dozen seconds on yates


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2018)

Are people suggestion that Mr Valverde may have made some more mistakes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Sep 2018)

On a positive note, do our resident experts think Mr Yates has done enough to take red to the finish? Would be great to have all three GTs this year won by three different Brits.


----------



## Shadow (12 Sep 2018)

So, so pleased for Michael Woods. 

(Shame he only took up bike racing relatively recently).


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Sep 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are people suggestion that Mr Valverde may have made some more mistakes



I think those mistakes are in his blood.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2018)

Shadow said:


> So, so pleased for Michael Woods.
> 
> (Shame he only took up bike racing relatively recently).



View: https://twitter.com/Ride_Argyle/status/1039908530730364933?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2018)

Every credit to the breakaway and the winner Wallays,feck that was close !


----------



## Va Va Froome (13 Sep 2018)

It's always special when the breakaway stuns an expected sprint finish. Well done!


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Sep 2018)

Just watched the highlights, that was brilliant!


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2018)

Steve Cummings is interesting. He's miles back on GC and is presumably in the team to get a stage win. I don't recall him being in a break in the race so far so presumably he's been taking it steady in the peleton

Only two more winnable stages to go. Wonder if he will try today. If not it's tomorrow or go home having achieved nothing (and a bit of a waste of a man in the team)


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2018)

hes been that well hidden up to now I had actually forgot he was riding the Vuelta until the time trial


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Steve Cummings is interesting. He's miles back on GC and is presumably in the team to get a stage win. I don't recall him being in a break in the race so far so presumably he's been taking it steady in the peleton
> 
> Only two more winnable stages to go. Wonder if he will try today. If not it's tomorrow or go home having achieved nothing (and a bit of a waste of a man in the team)


He's had a "sh1t year" so it would be nice for him.Cant really see him back to his usual form yet though.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2018)

I really hope yates can hang on to his lead , it would be great to see a brit win all three grand tours...….yes yes I know some don't see froome as british


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Only two more winnable stages to go. Wonder if he will try today. If not it's tomorrow or go home having achieved nothing (and a bit of a waste of a man in the team)



This is the trouble with Cummings. Up until a few years ago he was worth tolerating because he was almost guaranteed to get a stage win. Now he's just a waste of space and his inability to win a stage exposes his lack of contribution to the team.

If I were Brian Smith I'd sack him.

Dimension Data need riders who can regularly contribute UCI points, not show ponies who do feck all except pop their head above the parapet once a season when it suits them to win the occasional race.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2018)

You'd almost sense he spat his dummy at not being picked for the Tour ?


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> If I were Brian Smith I'd sack him.


I don't think BS is involved any nore


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I don't think BS is involved any nore



You're right - it's Doug Ryder in charge now, of course.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Quintana and Kruiswijk attacking on the big hill.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Ooooh, Yates attacking early


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

10 km out - too early!


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

I'm nervous


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

A minute on ValvPiti now with 2.5km to go


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Valverde goes pop


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2018)

Not sure if Pinot is disappointing or not. Good to see him win the stage but he’s still five minutes down on GC.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Not sure if Pinot is disappointing or not. Good to see him win the stage but he’s still five minutes down on GC.


Pinot is good for a hilly stage win or two. Never going to win a Grand Tour; has too many bad days and can't TT


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Not sure if Pinot is disappointing or not. Good to see him win the stage but he’s still five minutes down on GC.


I think some of it is in his head. He's talented enough to win but he should have gone to Sky a few years back!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

Nah, he's at the right team for him. Great rider.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Nah, he's at the right team for him. Great rider.


He would be if he could win something...
You're still pining for Sandy Casar!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Sep 2018)

Some of their glasses (Yates) look like my (very) old Bolle Edge. Funny how things come around again eventually.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> He would be if he could win something...
> You're still pining for Sandy Casar!


True


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Considering how strong Valverde looked up till today, it was surprising that he was dropped on this relatively benign hill.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Considering how strong Valverde looked up till today, it was surprising that he was dropped on this relatively benign hill.


Wait til you're 38 and then we'll see how good you are


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

Tomorrow's stage looks mental, even by Vuelta standards, c.3.5km of climbing in less than 100km of racing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

Feck me, just when you thought that cycling might be going mainstream, the Vuelta is described on ITN as "the Spanish equivalent of the Tour de France"...


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2018)

And they're off! 
C'mon Yatesy


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2018)

De gendt in the breakaway again …. fancy that


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> De gendt in the breakaway again …. fancy that


I stuck a quid on him to win today, just in case the break makes it. Unlikely tho.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2018)

Tidy!

Everything about Yates' riding is tidy....


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2018)

I am now relatively sanguine at the way Simon Yates rode past me up Holme Moss a few years ago


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2018)

Well done Yates.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2018)

absolute class from yates ,nice to see mas get the stage win, although I don't think lopez thought the same


----------



## MikeG (15 Sep 2018)

Thrilled to bits for the young lad. Well done him. I went out for a ride deliberately over the last hour of the race so that I didn't have to keep nervously checking how things were going every 3 minutes. I was just hoping that he'd remembered it was three weeks long, this time. It'll be interesting to see which grand tours MS schedule for him next year.


----------



## sheddy (15 Sep 2018)

Can anyone recommend the most exciting stage (or two) in order to appreciate what Adam Yates has achieved ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

sheddy said:


> Can anyone recommend the most exciting stage (or two) in order to appreciate what Adam Yates has achieved ?


Not sure how much of Adam you'll find on any coverage, maybe the odd mention of him not being around to help his brother


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2018)

sheddy said:


> Can anyone recommend the most exciting stage (or two) in order to appreciate what Adam Yates has achieved ?


Yesterday was good. Or am I thinking of Simon Yates?


----------



## sheddy (15 Sep 2018)

oops sorry - I meant Simon !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

sheddy said:


> oops sorry - I meant Simon !


Probably 14, 15, 19


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2018)

Do you reckon anybody would be able to tell if the twins decided to swap places mid-race to share the workload ...? 

I find it hard enough to even remember which one of them it is in the red jersey. (It is Adam, er, Simon, isn't it! )


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Do you reckon anybody would be able to tell if the twins decided to swap places mid-race to share the workload ...?
> 
> I find it hard enough to even remember which one of them it is in the red jersey. (It is Adam, er, Simon, isn't it! )


Apparently they are identical but not identical enough to get away with that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

Carlton Kirby has commentated a blinder yet again. Well done you crazy fecker.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2018)

I know Adam has a scar on his chin ! I think it was when that inflatable thingy came down on him ?


----------



## Va Va Froome (15 Sep 2018)

I didn't think the Olympic domination would transfer to the roads. Then I thought Wiggins was a one off: Now there's 4 Grand Tour champions.

I'm absolutely stunned that Great Britain is a cycling powerhouse with three different Grand Tour winners in the same calendar year.

Has 'The Clinic' crashed yet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I know Adam has a scar on his chin ! I think it was when that inflatable thingy came down on him ?


So do I. How can you tell him and me apart?


----------



## iandg (15 Sep 2018)

All 3 grand tours in one year won by Brits. Amazing eh? Especially when you grew up in the 70s listening to Phil Ligget's radio 2 reports every evening and the higlight was a stage win for Barry Hoban in the TdF


----------



## iandg (15 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> So do I. How can you tell him and me apart?



You have a chip on your shoulder


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> So do I. How can you tell him and me apart?


Cause he rides a bike,talks with a bury/Aussie accent and doesn't wear a Harrington and sambas ?


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2018)

Other winners and losers...

Winners
...Ben King, Dimension Data - first WT win of the year
Simon Clarke and EF ditto
Cofidis (never thought I'd write that!) - Stage win and red jersey holder, Bouhanni and Herrada
Enric Mas - although never when I picked him in PPP!
Lopez, ditto, and probable future GT winner along with Mas
Pinot? Nah, French show pony!!!!!!

Losers
Sky - de la Cruz, Henao(again), again coming up short.
Movistar spesh Quintana although ValvPiti tried to defy the years.
Feel free to add.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Simon Clarke and EF ditto
> ...
> Feel free to add.



Michael Woods deserves an honourable mention too, but Uran has been a bit Zubeldia-like again.

You can add Nibali and Aru to the losers list as well.


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Michael Woods deserves an honourable mention too, but Uran has been a bit Zubeldia-like again.
> 
> You can add Nibali and Aru to the losers list as well.


Uran always looks like he's holding something back. 
I feel sorry for Aru - not sure why but he looks like a sad case.And he rides like a bag of spanners.
Kruijswijk put in a good shift too.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Uran always looks like he's holding something back.
> I feel sorry for Aru - not sure why but he looks like a sad case.And he rides like a bag of spanners.
> Kruijswijk put in a good shift too.



Aru always reminds me of a chimp trying to ride a bike for the first time, then again I probably do too, but not as fast


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2018)

I dont think Nibali was in this for anything else other than building his fitness for the Worlds.


----------



## Andrew Br (16 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I am now relatively sanguine at the way Simon Yates rode past me up Holme Moss a few years ago



Even after today, I think Yates, S will still regard overtaking you as one of his greatest achievements.
And I bet that he (Yates, S) didn't have a pair of flip-flops in his jersey pockets.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

Andrew Br said:


> Even after today, I think Yates, S will still regard overtaking you as one of his greatest achievements.
> And I bet that he (Yates, S) didn't have a pair of flip-flops in his jersey pockets.


I'd only been cycling a few months at the time. Now I've got a few miles under my belt things could be very different


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'd only been cycling a few months at the time. Now I've got a few miles under my belt things could be very different


A few more somethings under your belt these days Nick!


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> A few more somethings under your belt these days Nick!


All inclusives, with all you can eat buffets.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> All inclusives, with all you can eat buffets.


I think I'm banned from that hotel chain now


----------



## iandg (17 Sep 2018)

wicker man said:


> All 3 grand tours in one year won by Brits. Amazing eh? Especially when you grew up in the 70s listening to Phil Ligget's radio 2 reports every evening and the higlight was a stage win for Barry Hoban in the TdF



Actually it's bigger than the 3 grand tours in a year - the last 5 grand tours have had a British winner.

(This may have been mentioned up-thread but I haven't read all 17 pages).


----------



## Crackle (17 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Froome didn't come through the BC system though did he? It's only really the last two GTs that the British cycling authorities can take any credit for.


on an individual basis, on an infrastructure and influence basis, much harder to quantify, they've probably been reasonably influential.


----------



## Crackle (17 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Surely Sky can take credit but BC?? I suppose the lines between the two have been pretty blurred. Actually I'm pretty ignorant of the behind the scenes matters so perhaps I should keep schtum.
> 
> Cookson in some paper or other at the weekend described him as "an outlier" which seemed fair enough.


Don't forget Brailsford came from BC. He honed everything he put into Sky in BC. All the marginal gain sport science and nutrition, the mentality etc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2018)

Crackle said:


> Don't forget Brailsford came from BC. He honed everything he put into Sky in BC. All the marginal gain sport science and nutrition, the mentality etc.


Yes, he was the most obvious link for me. Which kind of gives him a rather impressive honorary palmarès.....


----------



## smutchin (17 Sep 2018)

Brailsford takes a lot of the credit for the groundwork put in by others, especially Peter Keen and Chris Boardman.


----------



## iandg (17 Sep 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Froome didn't come through the BC system though did he? It's only really the last two GTs that the British cycling authorities can take any credit for.



I was referring to 'nationality' rather than governing body.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2018)

As an almost irrelevant aside, I was quite surprised by how few stages in Grand Tours had been won by Brits in recent years and how few Brit riders* had won stages in the past 5 years

Edit - to save you looking: Cavendish, Cummings, Froome, Thomas, Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> As an almost irrelevant aside, I was quite surprised by how few stages in Grand Tours had been won by Brits in recent years and how few Brit riders* had won stages in the past 5 years
> 
> Edit - to save you looking: Cavendish, Cummings, Froome, Thomas, Yates


Wiggins and Millar got wins in the 2012 TdF. I know it's not within five years but it bumps up the numbers a bit.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Wiggins and Millar got wins in the 2012 TdF. I know it's not within five years but it bumps up the numbers a bit.


2013 isn't even 5...


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> As an almost irrelevant aside, I was quite surprised by how few stages in Grand Tours had been won by Brits in recent years and how few Brit riders* had won stages in the past 5 years
> 
> Edit - to save you looking: Cavendish, Cummings, Froome, Thomas, Yates


Alex Dowsett Giro d'Italia 2013


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Sep 2018)

Grand Tours in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018 - 5 years


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Grand Tours in 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018 - 5 years


Pedant


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2018)

I think Chris Boardman won one once.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> I think Chris Boardman won one once.


He so often seems to reach the finish at the Tour de France way before the peloton the last few years.


----------



## roadrash (18 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> He so often seems to reach the finish at the Tour de France way before the peloton the last few years.



he did, but not any more ,this year was his last one , packed it in to concentrate on his role as greater manchesters walking and cycling commissioner


----------



## Phaeton (18 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> he did, but not any more ,this year was his last one , packed it in to concentrate on his role as greater manchesters walking and cycling commissioner


You have to get that gravy when it's being offered


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> You have to get that gravy when it's being offered


I think he'll continue to be one of Britain's leading cycling advocates.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he'll continue to be one of Britain's leading cycling advocates.


And sometimes you can do more from the inside


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he'll continue to be one of Britain's leading cycling advocates.


Who is _extremely _motivated to improve safety for cyclists. Especially since his mother was killed when riding her bike a couple of years ago ...


----------

